# Wii Bowling scores



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

OK, split from another thread.

My high is 1/18/10 - 202.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

250's. My skill is 1000 so my bowling balls are magically delicious pin-smashing disco balls. I don't really play it anymore though.


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> 250's. My skill is 1000 so my bowling balls are magically delicious pin-smashing disco balls. I don't really play it anymore though.



I just hit the 1000 today. That ball is snazzy.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2010)

You can use different colored balls too. After you select your Mii there is a warning message about breaking stuff by swinging the Wii-mote. At that time you use your directional button (shaped like this: + ) and press the different directions for different colors. 

D-Pad Up is a blue ball; D-pad Down is a green ball; D-Pad Left is a red ball; D-pad Right is a gold ball. You may need to hold the button as you continue through to the alley.


----------



## reformedminister (Jan 19, 2010)

This weekend I turned Pro and got a 232 and a 215. Actually the 232 was my 7 year old daughter's score. I was using her Mii because she wanted me to get her a Pro Ball. My skill level is over 1000.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 19, 2010)

255, 259, 271. I have not played since I scored the 271!!


----------



## Curt (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazing Grace said:


> 255, 259, 271. I have not played since I scored the 271!!



I'd probably quit after a 271, too!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 19, 2010)

I was throwing a beautiful hook from the first board. I am extremely competitive in the game and my wif e wont play against me anymore since that series!!!


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

200 here,......yall are ridiculous,.....LOL


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. I 'm so amateur, I don't even remember my high score.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

I played once at a friends house. I think I barely broke 100. It was pathetic.


----------



## Curt (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a 258 the other night. An obvious fluke, as the next game I got something like 139.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 21, 2010)

blegh, someone got a 203 then a 207 the other night, i was at the top for a short while,......


----------

